# What Was Your Worship Service Like Today?



## Marrow Man (Apr 14, 2013)

It seems like it's been a while since we've had this sort of thread, so I want to start up the "tradition" again.

What was your worship service like today? How was God praised and glorified? How was the gospel preached and Christ exalted?

Today, I preached from the last two verses of 1 Timothy, exhorting the congregation to hold fast to Christ and not chase after theological novelties so that they would not lose sight of Christ and depart from the faith. We sang Psalm 101, Psalm 92, and "Be Thou My Vision."


----------



## KMK (Apr 14, 2013)

We had a a very unhappy visitor who shouted at me that my sermon was boring. I told him I would try to do better next week and he stormed out of the building.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow ken. I feel better already ;-).


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 14, 2013)

KMK said:


> We had a a very unhappy visitor who shouted at me that my sermon was boring. I told him I would try to do better next week and he stormed out of the building.



What?!? A visitor did that?

I thought that only happened with members.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 14, 2013)

My pastor preached a wonderful and incredibly encouraging sermon from 1 John on the forgiveness we have in Christ, pointing out that confession of sin is not simply a statement we are making of our own authority, but an agreement to a statement God makes -- 'truth in the inward parts' about God's verdict; and pointing out from Solomon's prayer in 1 Kings 8 that this confession is also a confession of the name of God -- in this context of the temple, especially of God as revealed in Christ.

Perhaps we never get beyond the good reasons we have to mourn our sins in this life; but I was especially afflicted with mine this morning and had prayed that God would assure me again, patiently, of His pardon. My pastor made a special application of God's faithfulness and justice in forgiving our sins every time we confess them. We sang Psalms 32, 51, and 'A Rock that stands forever.' 

What a blessing it is that God so ordered things that every week we who are perpetually getting damaged and dirty could come and hear again the gladdest and most hopeful news on earth.


----------



## Gforce9 (Apr 14, 2013)

A call to worship, singing, confession, and a great exposition of Ephesians 2:13-15.


----------



## Herald (Apr 14, 2013)

I began a series on 1 Corinthians this morning in our family Bible class prior to worship. 


After opening with two hymns our call to worship was Psalm 148:



> _The Whole Creation Invoked to Praise the __Lord__._​_*1* Praise the Lord!_Praise the Lord from the heavens;Praise Him in the heights! 2	Praise Him, all His angels;Praise Him, all His hosts! 3	Praise Him, sun and moon;Praise Him, all stars of light! 4	Praise Him, highest heavens,And the waters that are above the heavens! 5	Let them praise the name of the Lord,For He commanded and they were created. 6	He has also established them forever and ever;He has made a decree which will not pass away. *7* Praise the Lord from the earth,Sea monsters and all deeps; 8	Fire and hail, snow and clouds;Stormy wind, fulfilling His word; 9	Mountains and all hills;Fruit trees and all cedars; 10	aBeasts and all cattle;Creeping things and winged fowl; 11	Kings of the earth and all peoples;Princes and all judges of the earth; 12	Both young men and virgins;Old men and children. *13* Let them praise the name of the Lord,For His name alone is exalted;His glory is above earth and heaven. 14	And He has lifted up a horn for His people,Praise for all His godly ones;_Even _for the sons of Israel, a people near to Him.Praise the Lord!



Our reading of repentance was from Judges 20:36-48. After a prayer of repentance we celebrated the Lord's Supper. As a word of exhortation before passing out the elements I spoke about the currency that mankind lacks to pay the sin debt we owe to God. Adam's sin was against an eternal God, thus our sin required a payment able to satisfy an eternal offense. Jesus Christ possessed the currency sufficient for our sin debt, and satisfied that debt on the cross for all who will believe. After fencing the table by reading 1 Corinthians 11:27, 28, and instructing those in attendance, the elements were passed and we supped together. 

Doug preached from Acts 2:1-4 "Empowerment for the Message". We concluded singing the Romans doxology and were dismissed in prayer.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 14, 2013)

This morning I preached part 1 of 2 messages on Lk.6:20-26, titled "Blessing and Woe." The thrust was that Jesus offers the blessings of his kingdom to a certain kind of person: one who (in terms of what the kingdoms of this world have to offer) considers himself poor, hungry, weeping, hated, excluded, and reviled.

We sang "Glorious Things of Thee Are Spoken," Ps.119:65-72 (teth), Ps.1, and "O Jesus, We Adore Thee."



This evening I preached on 1Ki.7:13-51, titled "Without Measure," a title drawn from the 47th verse. In a wide-ranging sermon, we considered the artisan, Hiram of Tyre; we considered the symbolism of the freestanding pillars erected before the Temple; and we considered the incalculable treasures of the heavenly Temple that can only be pictured by a Temple trove.

We sang, "Fairest Lord Jesus," "We Give Thee But Thine Own," "Open Now Thy Gates of Beauty," and "Come, Ye Sinners, Poor and Wretched."


----------



## christiana (Apr 15, 2013)

The service was just great and even the music for a change I could tolerate. We sang Abide with Me, though to a newer tune that I dont prefer but the words are worshipful. The sermon from the last part of Luke 9 was on the meaning of putting our hand to the plow and not turning back. It was very edifying and I was happy that visitors were present on my pew that were encouraged by my daughter to return. It was a good service!


----------



## nicnap (Apr 15, 2013)

KMK said:


> We had a a very unhappy visitor who shouted at me that my sermon was boring. I told him I would try to do better next week and he stormed out of the building.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2013)

We are getting close to being done with the Gospel of John in the morning service, I preached on John 19:25-30 mentioning why we do not venerate Mary (i.e. -Behold Your Mother!), but spent most of the sermon talking about Christ's submission to the Father on the cross and what that means for your salvation. We sang Psalm 103A and "When I Survey the Wondrous Cross", in the evening I preached on Genesis 15:1-21 as we continued a series on the covenants in the Bible, we sang Psalm 40F and "Faith of Our Fathers".


----------



## Gforce9 (Apr 15, 2013)

nicnap said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > We had a a very unhappy visitor who shouted at me that my sermon was boring. I told him I would try to do better next week and he stormed out of the building.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Excellent exposition of Acts 6 morning,
included the first Deacons, church authority, godly administration benefits and order;
goodly singing, confession of sin corporate and private, pastoral prayer

evening,
Luke 15 Prodigal Son,
God's profligate love for sinners who repent, His grace for sinners and self righteous
responsive reading affirmation of faith

excellent fellowship with God's people
a beautiful spring day
truly, the 
sabbath is a delight


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2013)

In the morning we observed the Lord's Supper and the word was preached. The sermon was on Joshua 24, finishing the sermon series on the book I believe, and the subject of covenant renewal. We sang: Here, O My Lord, I See Thee Face to Face (378), Rock of Ages (500), Come Thou Fount (457), Psalm 23 (87), the Doxology, and May the Mind of Christ my Savior.

In the evening the sermon was on II Thessalonians 2 and looked at the signs of the time and the anti-Christ. For songs, we do a request (before the call to worship) from the red Trinity hymnal we use at the beginning of the service, which consisted of three songs. During the service we also did Psalm 119:33-40 (149), He Leadeth Me (600), the Gloria Patria, and the Benediction (730). 

I had the opportunity to accompany my pastor and some others from the church who led a short chapel service at a nearby nursing home during the afternoon as well. That was a blessing. The pastor simply preached a short message making clear the gospel from Isaiah 53, and he also discussed the meaning of the well-known songs we sang and Scripture read (Psalm 23, Amazing Grace, Rock of Ages, and a couple of others). 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Curt (Apr 15, 2013)

It looked like this:


----------



## Cymro (Apr 15, 2013)

We had a visiting Pastor whom I heard when I was first converted.so he
must be at least 80! But his voice was still vigorous and his sermons still
sweet. His text in the evening was Rev 1:.18, "Behold I am alive for evermore"
Just to lift out one or two blessings he brought. He emphasised the contrast, "I
was dead, but I am alive for evermore." Christ has conquered death and he lives.
So no matter the world scenario, the degradation, the burgeoning of sin, the throwing 
off restraint and international upheavals, Christ lives and reigns. And we are to constantly 
to behold and believe that glorious fact so as to overcome despair and fear.
John, because he was exiled to Patmos and was suffering for the Gospel had to be 
reminded of the truth to support him in the trial. The reality of that He is the living One,
crowned with Glory and honour,, and reigning after the power of an endless life, is the 
stimulant that should motivate a strength-less and declining Christendom. Also he comforted
with this thought, that Christ has the keys of death and hell, and for the believer He opens the 
door of death with LOVE.
There were many other unctuous truths that regaled our souls and particularly for my cariad 
who had to go into hospital today. With the psalmist we can sing--
I joy'd when to the house of God,
Go up they said to me.
Jerusalem, within thy gates
our feet shall standing be.


----------



## A Tulip Not a Daisy (Apr 15, 2013)

The pastor spoke on Matt. 5:5 "Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth." He gave Jesus, Abraham, Joseph, Moses, and Paul as examples. He said that meekness brings glory to God. We sang "Low in the Grave He Lay", "Praise Him! Praise Him!", "The Strife is O'er, the Battle Done", and "My Jesus, I Love Thee" from the Baptist Hymnal.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 15, 2013)

KMK said:


> We had a a very unhappy visitor who shouted at me that my sermon was boring. I told him I would try to do better next week and he stormed out of the building.



Perhaps you should have done what this guy did, False Teacher Arnold Murray Pulls Out Gun During TV Broadcast - YouTube


----------

